

Sexual Energy and Creative Genius [mildly  NSFW photo] - enduser
http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-4366/Sexual-Energy-and-Creative-Genius.html

======
georgemcbay
Not an issue for me personally, but this probably warrants some sort of soft
NSFW tag. The first photo in the article doesn't show nudity but it is pretty
work-questionable for anyone who might have co-workers shoulder surfing when
they happen to hit the page.

------
charlieflowers
Until I got to the bottom, I thought this article must have been written by
Tim Ferris, because her book follows the "Four Hour XXX" meme.

Either way, probably not a book I'll read. I have a lot on my reading list
already.

------
jayferd
NSFW above the fold (rather mild, but you may get odd looks from your
coworkers)

